# Вертебропластика (склерозирование) позвонка и межпозвонкового диска



## Grim (6 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте!Увидел информацию ММЦ на сайте. Может кто то делал уже подобное при грыже и протрузии? Собираюсь ехать,есть сомнения,по телефону толком не объясняют.Вот информация о методе:
*Вертебропластика (склерозирование) позвонка и межпозвонкового диска*
Вертебропластика (склерозирование) - малоинвазивная процедура, позволяющая остановить рост протрузий и прогрессирование их в грыжи межпозвонкового диска (в случае склерозирования межпозвонковых дисков), а также предотвратить компрессионные переломы позвонков (в случае склерозирования позвонков).

Процедуру склерозирования межпозвонковых дисков можно и нужно выполнять в тех случаях, когда протрузия ещё не оказывает воздействия на близлежащие нервные структуры, но может это делать при дальнейшем росте. Склерозирование позвонков прежде всего показано пациентам с нарушением обмена кальция (остеопороз и остеохондроз), нестабильностью позвоночника, пациентам пожилого возраста, а также онкологическим пациентам. Процедуре склерозирования обязательно должно предшествовать МРТ и ЭМНГ.

Технически процедура выполняется под местной анестезией, во время действия которой с помощью спинального катетера под контролем УЗИ в пораженную область вводится моделирующий состав, в качестве которого используют смесь из 15 частей мелкодисперсного биополимерного геля, 65 частей гиалуроновой кислоты, 15 частей экстракта из суставных хрящей животных и 5 частей раствора Димексид, причем заполнение микрополостей дополняют методом внутридискового электрофореза с последующей стабилизацией моделирующего состава импульсным высокоэнергетическим инфракрасным лазером с длиной волны 785 нм, при обеспечении нагревания заполняющего моделирующего состава до 44 градусов Цельсия. Под воздействием лазера состав застывает, ликвидируя слабое место оболочки диска и начинающуюся трещину фиброзного кольца, а также фиксируя трещины и лакуны поврежденного позвонка.

В некоторых случаях (большие лакуны или многочисленные компрессионные переломы позвонков в анамнезе) целесообразно применение специального костного цемента. По своему эффекту склерозирование напоминает процедуру пломбирования зубов

В большинстве случаев, каждую трещину необходимо склерозировать два-три раза, в этом случае обеспечивается длительный (до 10-15 лет) положительный эффект. Однако следует помнить, что вертебропластика останавливает развитие только пролеченной протрузии - это не означает, что при неблагоприятных условиях не будут образовываться новые протрузии - в другом месте или в других дисках. Поэтому рекомендуется повторять МРТ каждые 3-5 лет и контролировать состояние пораженных межпозвонковых дисков.

Правильно и своевременно проведенное склерозирование обеспечивает очень высокую эффективность лечения, близкую к 100%.

*Программа склерозирования межпозвонковых дисков*
Эта программа специально разработана для предотвращения образования и лечения трещин оболочек межпозвонковых дисков в результате дегенеративно-дистрофических, воспалительных и травматических повреждениях позвоночника

*Терапия включает в себя:*

1) Ультразвуковую чистку позвоночника

2) Инъекции биополимерных препаратов, пропитывающих оболочку межпозвонковых дисков

3) Полимеризацию трещины диска под воздействием лазерного облучения

Разработанная израильскими специалистами методика позволяет избежать образования и остановить развитие протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых дисков.


----------



## футболист. (6 Май 2014)

Имхо я понимаю что склерозирование это процесс в диске а процесс вроде как раз похож на вапоризации или кобляцию в общем метод не новый,но мое мнение склерозирование диска ни камильфо.Высота не сохраняется,диск умирает и соответственно теряет свои амортизирующие качества как раз за счет жидкости в нем,которая оную роль и выполняет.
Здесь где то на саите была инфа про метод его еще предлогал доктор из израиля  ник Авицена если не путаю.и предлогал в качестве чуть ли не рекламы,предлогал вообще склерозировать все диски разом чтобы заморозить процесс.Посмотрите на ютубе про доктора Борщенко он чуть ли не десертацию по этой методе защитил.


----------



## Grim (7 Май 2014)

Спасибо за ответ!Да уж..Меня вот что еще заинтересовало в дисскусси Авицены-он привел пример с одними снимками:Пациент с многочисленными протрузиями в шейном отделе позвоночника. Проведено частичное склерозирование трёх дисков подряд. Первый снимок при обращении, второй через 3 месяца.        https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6872/page-2                                                                                                 Может частичное склерозирование не убивает ядро диска,а лишь укрепляет грыжевое выпячивание?Я тут в своих сомненьях блуждаю так как информации мало об этом методе,а решаться нужно до следущего месяца-будет отпуск чтоб пролечится в более продвинутом месте.Вот Авицена рассказал немного о склерозировании (и то осталось мраком покрытым),в ММЦ почитал про склерозирование,а точнее говорят приезжайте и доктор за консультацию в 6000 объяснит толком,все расскажет,по телефону не консультирует!Да я бы может и сходил,да живу еще в другом городе.Нашел вот еще форум с инфой, с регистрацией проблема только, чтоб конкретней узнать о методе, тоже про амортизацию и высоту умолчали! 

Еще Ударно волновая терапия внушает доверие и лазерную реконструкция. Но склерозирование диска так заманчиво звучит! Отзовитесь кто что либо знает об этом методе!!!

Модератор: на форуме не принято давать ссылки на сторонние ресурсы. Сообщение отредактировано.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2014)

А Вы войдите на сайт любой больницы в Израиле, где оперируют грыжи диска и спросите, есть ли у их эта операция.
Правда, придется переспросить все больницы, чтобы убедиться, что такие операции в Израиле не делают.


----------



## Grim (8 Май 2014)

Так в чем же подвох тогда?

Мне наконец отписался врач с ммц и ответил на некоторые вопросы!Вот кому интересно:
1. Объясните пожалуйста диски закрепляются за счет полимеров?и как это влияет на высоту диска и его амортизирующие свойства?Он омертвляется,прижигается или омолаживается?
- Совершенно верно, трещина в оболочке диска склерозируется введенным веществом.. Влияние на диск определяется объемом и площадью склерозирования (которые, в свою очередь, зависят от размеров трещины и состояния диска). На высоту диска процедура склерозирования влияния не оказывает - он остаётся таких же размеров и формы, какие были до склерозирования.
Что касается амортизационных функций межпозвонкового диска, то они зависят от используемого полимера и его объема: при использовании растворов на основе гиалуронидазы - аммортизация межпозвонкового диска практически не изменяется, при использовании костного цемента - несколько ухудшается.
Следует иметь ввиду, что амортизационная способность треснувшего диска в любом случае ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО снижена, поэтому большинство пациентов не отмечают никаких неудобств. Тем не менее, в тех случаях, когда это является важным (например - для спортсменов), рекомендуется применять ГЛР-полимерные смеси (что удорожает процедуру примерно на 60-75%)

2. Почему я не могу в других клиниках найти подобный метод? Кем он разработан?
- Метод склерозирования протрузий межпозвонкового диска разработан в 1994 году в Израиле профессором Гибштейном, за это время подобное лечение прошло более 400 тысяч пациентов

3. Какие могут возникать осложнения и как себя ведут склерозированные диски пациентов со временем, какова ваша статистика?
- Типичными осложнениями процедуры склерозирования межпозвоночного диска являются:
а) Снижение подвижности подвергнутого склерозированию отдела позвоночника,
б) Несостоятельность склерозирования трещины.
Это две крайности, которые возникают вследствие использования чрезмерного количества полимеризирующей смеси (при множественных протрузиях или выраженных процессов дегенерации пульпозного ядра) в первом случае, или наоборот - недостаточным объёмом склерозирования во втором.
Наши израильские специалисты имеют большой опыт проведения подобных процедур (не менее 25-30 тысяч каждый), и согласно их статистическим данным, процедура склерозирования является успешной в 9 случаях из 10


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2014)

Теперь задайте вопрос в каких клиниках Израиля применяют этот метод, затем обратитесь в эти клиники для подтверждения.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Как обычно мне бы хотелось видеть результаты рандомизируемых контролируемых слепых исследований.
ps: хирургия позвоночника  - одна из самых коррумпированных областей медицины


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (21 Мар 2016)

Grim написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!Увидел информацию ММЦ на сайте. Может кто то делал уже подобное при грыже и протрузии? Собираюсь ехать,есть сомнения,по телефону толком не объясняют.Вот информация о методе:



Здравствуйте

Я прошу прощения за столь запоздалый
ответ на Ваш вопрос, но моё внимание
только сегодня обратили на эту тему...

О склерозировании (вертебропластике)
рассказывала ведущий специалист ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
из Швейцарии уважаемая доктор Анна Бренер:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23918/



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы войдите на сайт любой больницы в Израиле, где оперируют грыжи диска и спросите, есть ли у их эта операция.
> Правда, придется переспросить все больницы, чтобы убедиться, что такие операции в Израиле не делают.



Я снова вынуждена принести свои извинения,
но процедура склерозирования протрузий и
грыж межпозвонковых дисков проводится в
Израиле в следующих клиниках:

В центре страны - больница Ихилов (Тель Авив),
Тель-а-Шомер (Тель Авив), Ассута (Тель Авив),
Вольфсон (Холон), Адасса (Иерусалим), Клиника
Боли профессора Кравчика (Бней Брак), центр
Рабина (Петах Тиква)
На юге - больница Сорока (Беер Шева), больница
Каплан (Реховот)
На севере страны - больница Рамбам (Хайфа)

Это - те клиники, с которыми у нас существует договор, и в
которые мы направляем пациентов из России (в том числе на
процедуру вертебропластики), но возможно я владею неполной
информацией и таких медицинских центров ещё больше...

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2016)

И их оплачивает страховая медицина?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (21 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И их оплачивает страховая медицина?



Да, разумеется - для граждан Израиля ВСЕ медицинские процедуры,
за исключением стоматологических и косметологических услуг,
полностью оплачиваются так называемыми "больничными кассами",
аналогом нашего ОМС.

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2016)

И это процедура склерозирования протрузий ударноволновой терапией.
Это больше пациентов.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И это процедура склерозирования протрузий ударноволновой терапией.
> Это больше пациентов.



Существуют разные способы склерозирования,
отличающиеся стоимостью, эффективностью и
продолжительностью. В нашей клинике можно
выбрать любой из них, оптимально подходящий
конкретному пациенту, по цене на 30-50% ниже,
чем в Израиле и на 50-70% ниже, чем в Швейцарии

Но то, что такая процедура выполняется и
востребована - нет никаких сомнений 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Принято. Не все лечится ударной волной.
Кстати, а именно увт воздейстахвие на грыжу, оплачивается в Израиле страховой медициной?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принято. Не все лечится ударной волной.
> Кстати, а именно увт воздейстахвие на грыжу, оплачивается в Израиле страховой медициной?



Если УВТ назначено лечащим врачом - да, безусловно,
вне зависимости от стоимости и длительности лечения.

Если выбор в пользу УВТ сделан по инициативе самого 
пациента, который имеет дополнительную частную
страховку (аналог нашего ДМС) - оплата также
производится страховой компанией в полном объеме.

Если у пациента отсутствует направление на УВТ от
лечащего врача и частная страховка - он должен будет
заплатить часть стоимости лечения, которая зависит от
многих факторов и устанавливается страховой компанией
индивидуально (но подобный случай является скорее
казуистикой, чем распространенной практикой)

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2016)

Принято.


----------

